# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  One more on creatine....

## Frizzball

Hello, I'm new to the forum.

I recently started taking creatine back in September. I've notice (and do has my girlfriend) that I've really started to lose my hair particularly in the crown. 

I stopped taking creatine a couple days ago. I won't touch it.

Is there any chance my hair will start to comeback? I know creatine stays in the system for about 4-6 weeks.

Should I wait, before considering taking propecia or something?

----------


## StevenLaventine

I don't think creatine and your hair loss issues are related. You body produces creatine on a daily basis. I think it might just be a coincidence that you started losing your hair when you started to take creatine.

----------


## creatine

creatine is an organic acid supplying energy to all cells in the body, not related to your haire loss

----------


## Timi231

Sorry, but this statement is inaccurate....There are several studies that have shown that creatine intake raises dht-levels at about 60%.....After this beeing said, you do the math:-)...There might be a direct link from your creatine intake and the beginning hair loss....
Sorry for my bad english, i'm from Germany and school is a long time ago:-)
Best regards
Tim

----------


## KRR

Do you have a reference to those studies?   60 percent is a huge jump.   The entire testosterone replacement therapy industry could just drop the T Gels and start handing out creatine supplements instead.

----------


## Timi231

I think you are missing a point here.... TRTs main goal is to increase testosterone, not dht... With increased testosterone always goes increased dht, but it's simply a by-product and in many cases a negative one...So i'm not sure if TRT-industry would really find this helpful under any circumstances:-)

Here is one study:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/19741313/
56% increase after 7 days....40% longterm....

Took me about 2s to find it via google, if your interested in further studies you may search yourself next time;-)

Best regards
Timi

----------


## NotBelievingIt

Oh dear god are you seriously posting that "study" of Rugby players from South Africa?

Have you paid any attention that the usage of steroids in Rugby across the world has skyrocketed in the last decade?

Seriously.  There are NOT multiple studies.  There's this one that was uncontrolled and everyone worth anything has dismissed as meaningless.

----------


## Timi231

I have to say I'm a little amused about your comment....You seem to be an real expert in this:-)

So you are basically saying this increase in dht is steroid-related.....If you knew anything about steroids you would be ashamed by your comment right now.....If steroids would be the reason you would see a lot lot lot bigger increase than 60%.... 60% is not that astronomical big jump....I doubt that anybody was out of the normal range....These guys were tested before the use of creatine and they were tested while using it....Is there steroid-abuse in rugby? Most certainly...But why should they have waited and start with it after the first test....If they were on steroids they probably were already on it by the time of the first test....And don't you think there would have been a bigger increase in testosterone if they would have started a roid-cycle after the first test....Lol, 15% increase....It has to be steroids.... Maybe you should think twice before commenting on things you obviously don't have any clue about**:-)

Best regards....

----------


## Timi231

I have to correct myself...In this study there wasn't an 15 % increase of testosterone.....Obviously there was none (there are other studies reporting at about 15%)....interesting roid-cycle....must be stuff directly from hell....maybe we should call Rich Piana on this one:-)

----------

